# The BBQ Accessory Thread



## Colin1230 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hey guys and gals,
I have a number of tools, gadgets, accessories that I use almost every cook. Some I've had for a long time and some recently acquired but all are near and dear. I would like to share some of these useful tools with you and would like your participation also. Show us some of your cool tools.

First up on my list is this charcoal tong from Weber. I've had it for approx ten years. When I cooking on the Performer or WSM, it's never far away.













Ok everybody it's your turn.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm ready for battle, bring it.....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 21, 2021)

This is what most Atlantic Canadians use while BBQing






Sorry i could not resist
No i really love my inkbird IBBQ-4T






David


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 21, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> View attachment 486119
> 
> 
> I'm ready for battle, bring it.....


Ha, love the bandalier on that apron.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 21, 2021)

Next up, these two things are always on the table or side shelf. The spoon holder is porcelain coated cast iron that I found in some antique shop and the trivet came from Goodwill.  See guys, it's that simple.


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2021)

Probe for the rotisserie










						Inkbird Getting Ready To Spin The Meat
					

Modified my @Inkbirdbbq  IBT- 6XS to use on my Rotisserie when the snow goes away, Followed @lamar  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-et732-work-on-my-rotisserie.258216/ I had almost the same one he had, not having much of a shop mine was crude but it worked. A few pics of it.   I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 21, 2021)

My favorite bbq tool


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 21, 2021)

Very interesting thread.  I'll have to get a picture of my favorite tool(s) used most often.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 486137
> 
> My favorite bbq tool


Now you're speaking my language.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> View attachment 486119
> 
> 
> I'm ready for battle, bring it.....




I Love the "Beer Bandolier" !!
Reminds me of the Bandoliers we used to carry 20 round M-16 Magazines in.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 22, 2021)

Here's another one:
This paper towel holder is a new purchase and is heavily weighted and spring loaded. On my breezy patio, how did I ever get by without it?....it's a nice one from Amazon.







It's cook day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Here's another one:
> This paper towel holder is a new purchase and is heavily weighted and spring loaded. On my breezy patio, how did I ever get by without it?....it's a nice one from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 486232
> ...




Cool !!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 22, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Here's another one:
> This paper towel holder is a new purchase and is heavily weighted and spring loaded. On my breezy patio, how did I ever get by without it?....it's a nice one from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 486232
> ...


That is cool.  Excellent product.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 22, 2021)

This brush is reserved for sweeping ash from the kettle and wsm bowl exclusively.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 22, 2021)

Opens them like no other.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 22, 2021)

I like that bottle opener.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 23, 2021)

Hash knife from Kent Rawlins. I love this thing for chopping. If you are not careful it will halve a finger in nothing flat.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 23, 2021)

Galvanized Ash Bucket


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 23, 2021)

I actually have one of those.  Forgot I had it, lol.  Great idea to dump charcoal ash, then dispose of later.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 23, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Hash knife from Kent Rawlins. I love this thing for chopping. If you are not careful it will halve a finger in nothing flat.
> 
> View attachment 486498



I know this post was about the chopper but if I may, could we please see that cutting board? Looks very nice and maybe personalized???


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 23, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Here's another one:
> This paper towel holder is a new purchase and is heavily weighted and spring loaded. On my breezy patio, how did I ever get by without it?....it's a nice one from Amazon.
> ...
> It's cook day.


Nice deck stock of Weber products.

My paper towel roll hangs on a fence rail on my table saw.  Wind sometimes adds the power unwind.
I have a hand broom, dust pan, and galvanized pail dedicated for the ashes.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 24, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> I know this post was about the chopper but if I may, could we please see that cutting board? Looks very nice and maybe personalized???


The cutting board was a Christmas gift from my daughter. The back side is smooth and the side I use. It measures 14x10".
Thanks for inquiring.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 24, 2021)

This thing effin rocks, and charges my phone and tool batteries. The neighbors know when I on the patio by sound and smell.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2021)

Tonight's favorite tool


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 24, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> The cutting board was a Christmas gift from my daughter. The back side is smooth and the side I use. It measures 14x10".
> Thanks for inquiring.
> 
> View attachment 486629



That is an awesome gift! Very nice job by your daughter.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm an analog man.  Mostly used for timing steaks and wings.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 25, 2021)

Clips about anywhere. Pretty handy on a windy day.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 25, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Clips about anywhere. Pretty handy on a windy day.
> ...


Handy clip.  Don't smoke for over 30 years, but still miss a good stogie.
Nice coozie in the background.  I attended an NBA All Star game way before they expanded the souvenir wares.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 26, 2021)

MLB All-Stars came to Kauffman Stadium in 2012. It was a fun week here in KC.
While I was working I couldn't enjoy some of the finer things in life like a good cigar and a glass of bourbon. Now I can.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 28, 2021)

I've had these a good long while. They have stayed soft over the years.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 28, 2021)

Here's one I forgot about. I bought this basket for vegetables but rarely ever used it for that. It turned out to be the perfect 3lb. smoked meatloaf pan. I use a foil drip pan underneath. It's 8.5" square at the top, have no idea what brand.


----------



## Tim11 (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you for sharing. I'm just an aspiring chef, and I'm happy to take any advice. If I used to just cook for my family, now I cook for restaurant customers. My job is to grill food, and to be honest, I need some advice. I read on https://cookoutexpert.com/  how to properly fry any kind of meat, but my problem is choosing a good one. Just in the markets often want to sell a spoiled product, and sometimes it doesn't differ from the fresh one. I would be grateful if someone would share their experience in this regard.


----------

